# Jaw clicks when I chew



## PerfectStrangersx (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anybody else have this? One side of my jaw clicks when I chew, it isn't too painful but I know it's there and it's annoying! I can't remember when it started but I've had it for a while.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Mine doesn't click when chewing, but I can click both sides on demand and is also relatively prone to lockjaws 

It is quite annoying though, if it worries you, you can go for a TMJ x-ray.


----------



## PerfectStrangersx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh good, thought I was just a freak, lol. It doesn't really worry me it's just a pain in the arse sometimes!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Happens to me some mornings. Might be TMJ.


----------



## nobodyuknow (Aug 31, 2008)

One side of my jaw does this as well. When I was in high school I yawned one night and my jaw made this horrible snap-crackle-pop noise. It hurt like hell and ever since that side cracks if I move my jaw a certain way. The other side cracks as well but not on command and it hurts when it happens.

My sister's jaw clicks while she's eating and it almost sounds like she has dentures. A dentist told her she should get it fixed. I wonder if there is something genetic to it because a bunch of people on my mom's side of the family all have or had the same thing. I never knew the name for it before.


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

Talk to your dentist. He/she will probably have an idea if it is serious or not.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

It probably is from grinding your teeth at night, causes tension in the joint. I get it sometimes.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Your jaw is out of place because of the way you slept.
This happened to me..I went to a doctor and he said he can easily pop it back in place..orrrrr I can wait it out.
I didn't let him lay a finger on me 

Eventually it went back to normal within a week.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have this too sometimes. My jaw makes weird popping sounds when I open it wide or to eat. For a while I was freaked out about it and thought that I broke my jaw or something.


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

Judi said:


> Mine doesn't click when chewing, but I can click both sides on demand and is also relatively prone to lockjaws


I can also click both sides on demand and sometimes get lockjaw. I've always wondered if others could do that.


----------



## MrSocialAnxiety (Nov 5, 2010)

I've had this before. It's one of two things, either you broke your jaw or you have a bunch of built up ear wax way inside your ear canal that you can't get to. If it's the ear wax, it will work itself out naturally. It may take a few weeks though. Whatever you do, don't stick that que tip in too far. I almost did that.


----------



## pumapunku (Oct 29, 2010)

> Your jaw is out of place because of the way you slept.


+1

this happened to me as well.... i use to sleep on my stomach back then (now on my back)... probly that had something to do with it. it went away after a few days though.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

I've had a pretty bad case of TJM caused by anxiety. It's from clenching or grinding your teeth, usually at night. At one point it was so bad I couldn't open my mouth very wide to eat anything, it stayed like this for about a year then somehow went away.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

This happened to me before from the way I slept. I was scared because I thought I messed my face up or something but it went away on it's own.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, I get this sometimes. Do you chew a lot of gum? That makes it worse for me.


----------



## PerfectStrangersx (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't expect this thread to get more than a few replies, lol. I googled TMJ and the symptoms sound exactly like what I experience. I used to chew a lot of chewing gum but not so much now, but I woke up the other morning with my teeth clenched, so I could've been grinding them in my sleep without realising.


----------

